# Island Rv Resort - Port Aransas, Tx



## hookem (Apr 28, 2011)

So for our second ever camping trip we were able to get late reservations over Memorial Day weekend at Island RV Resort in Port Aransas. Woodalls gave a pretty good recommendation. Anyone ever been there that can provide feedback? We have been to Port A many times so we know the area, we just have never had a trailer before so know very little about the RV parks there. I hear Pioneer is nice, but it was booked. It will be good to see how the Suburban pulls the 23RS 4 hours to the Texas coast from Austin.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Mustang Island State Park is not in "Port A" but maybe 5 miles south down the island. It fills regularly in spite of run down facilities. Last time I was there, it was looking very shabby. I guess due to the state budget crunch. The beach is the beach though, sand, sun, fishing, playing in salt water. Have fun. Let us know how the Burb tows the OB 23RS.


----------



## hookem (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. This is actually called Island RV Resort http://www.islandrvresort.com and not the state park at Mustang Island. Although it does state that it is located on Mustang Island.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Port A is a great place to go. The ONLY place I'd stay at Port A is Gulf Waters RV Resort. The ones in town are crowded. So much so most people can't even put out their awnings.

Take my advice and go to Gulf Waters. It's a RESORT, not just a place to park your trailer. It's gorgeous.

Mark


----------



## hookem (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion of Gulf Waters, we had heard the same thing from other people and we were able to get one of the last reservations they have for the weekend. We are really looking forward to it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

So, did you make it to Gulf Waters? How'd you like it?

Mark


----------



## hookem (Apr 28, 2011)

We are not actually going until Memorial Day Weekend. Can not wait. We are going to Camping World in New Braunfels this weekend to look for goodies for the TT!


----------



## rmeyer (Sep 28, 2006)

We like On The Beach RV Park. Like the earlier poster stated, it is crowded though. We like it though, because it is a short walk out onto the beach and close in to town. We will be there Memorial day weekend too. Gig 'em!


----------



## hookem (Apr 28, 2011)

I see you saw my member name of hookem! I am actually married to an Aggie. If you are down there, look for a Suburban with house divided license plates and UT and ATM stickers everywhere.


----------

